# 5D Mark III has offcially been ordered!!!! WHOOOOOO!



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (May 15, 2014)

I posted a while back asking why a certain canon camera was so cheap and the conversation quickly turned to which full frame I should upgrade to from my 60D, well it took about 3 weeks of begging but the hubby ordered the 5D Mark III for me today!!! Eeeee!!! I think I might float away with all this happiness. I hear nothing but rave reviews from this camera, any owners have some inside info on this bad boy and if you think its good enough to be "your last body"?


----------



## Designer (May 15, 2014)

No, someday you will want/"need" a second one.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (May 15, 2014)

Congratulations! Those things are great for trading in towards a Nikon. :blackeye:


----------



## robbins.photo (May 15, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> I posted a while back asking why a certain canon camera was so cheap and the conversation quickly turned to which full frame I should upgrade to from my 60D, well it took about 3 weeks of begging but the hubby ordered the 5D Mark III for me today!!! Eeeee!!! I think I might float away with all this happiness. I hear nothing but rave reviews from this camera, any owners have some inside info on this bad boy and if you think its good enough to be "your last body"?



You actually made that Eeeeee!!!! sound when he told you didn't you.  {Shudder}.  Girls.  Yikes.   Lol


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 15, 2014)

Congrats. I'm kinda in the same boat waiting for my D7000 to die before I upgrade... Although my CFO will have to approve have non-business related purchase.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 15, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> Congrats. I'm kinda in the same boat waiting for my D7000 to die before I upgrade... Although my CFO will have to approve have non-business related purchase.



Well if she does do her a favor and don't make that Eeeeee!!! sound.. lol


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 15, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Well if she does do her a favor and don't make that Eeeeee!!! sound.. lol



I won't be if she's lucky I'll show her my O face

Hahaaaaa!!


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (May 15, 2014)

Designer said:


> No, someday you will want/"need" a second one.



ya.. He thinks we're selling my 60D to put towards paying this one off... Ya hunny I'll put my cam towards the Mark III (the second one) lol


----------



## snerd (May 15, 2014)

I an SOOOOO jelly!!!! (gawd, that sounds so lame LOL!!)

That's on my wish list........... maybe 2 years from now, though! Have fun and post some killer shots!!


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (May 15, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> 
> 
> > I posted a while back asking why a certain canon camera was so cheap and the conversation quickly turned to which full frame I should upgrade to from my 60D, well it took about 3 weeks of begging but the hubby ordered the 5D Mark III for me today!!! Eeeee!!! I think I might float away with all this happiness. I hear nothing but rave reviews from this camera, any owners have some inside info on this bad boy and if you think its good enough to be "your last body"?
> ...




You're right... I did. Obviously you would rather hear a baby chimp "Eeeeeeeee!" Lol


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (May 15, 2014)

snerd said:


> I an SOOOOO jelly!!!! (gawd, that sounds so lame LOL!!)
> 
> That's on my wish list........... maybe 2 years from now, though! Have fun and post some killer shots!!



thank you!! I can't wait for it to come in! I have been crushing on it for months. It doesn't happen very often, but my husband knows, once I have my mind firmly planted on something, I will not shut up about it until I have it lmao.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2014)

Congrats! Great Canera.


----------



## kc4sox (May 15, 2014)

I've had mine for a month or so. Your going to love it


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 15, 2014)

It's a great camera. I'm sure you'll love using it. I've been using one since last year and have had a great time with it.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2014)

No comparison but I just got the 6D and love it. The IQ and low Noise is fantastic.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 16, 2014)

Lucky! That's awesome! Very, very jealous. And for the record, my wife makes those same squeak noises.


----------



## bribrius (May 16, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > I an SOOOOO jelly!!!! (gawd, that sounds so lame LOL!!)
> ...


so if I buy my wife one she will shut up? no way.

congrats on the new camera. cool.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (May 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone!! And yes, Bribrius, your wife will certainly be quieter if you buy her something she wants! For at least a few days, weeks if you're lucky (;


----------



## robbins.photo (May 16, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Well if she does do her a favor and don't make that Eeeeee!!! sound.. lol
> ...



Pic.. or it never happened.. lol.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (May 16, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



I believe that would belong in the NSFW folder.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 16, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > TheFantasticG said:
> ...



Well we'd pretty much have to put it there.  I don't think we have an NSAAS folder.

(Not Safe At Any Speed - lol)


----------



## TCampbell (May 17, 2014)

Amber, this camera has a very advanced focus system.  It's very powerful, but you'll probably want to learn how to control all it's features.  

Canon wrote a 47 page guide for the 1D-X, but since the 5D III uses the same focus system, it applies to the 5D III as well.

You can find it here:  Canon DLC: Article: Master the EOS-1D X's AF System
That page is just the intro, but in the lower-left corner of the page you'll see the download link for the PDF document.

Contrats on your new camera!


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (May 20, 2014)

So it came today and during my sons nap I was able to play with it, the focusing system is AMAZING! Also, love the feel, much more solid than my 60D. My favorite feature so far is the silent shooting mode, it really is practically silent. Pretty friggin sweet. Seeing things through a full frame makes everything seem much more magical, when I'm able to get a good subject to shoot I'll be sure to post up my images!!


----------



## snerd (May 20, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> So it came today and during my sons nap I was able to play with it, the focusing system is AMAZING! Also, love the feel, much more solid than my 60D. My favorite feature so far is the silent shooting mode, it really is practically silent. Pretty friggin sweet. Seeing things through a full frame makes everything seem much more magical, when I'm able to get a good subject to shoot I'll be sure to post up my images!!


Woot!! When I get new stuff, I like to lay the package down and just stare at it for awhile before ripping it open! Now get busy and post some pics!!


----------

